# my current conspiracy



## Jeff




----------



## DonH

Now there is a conspiritorial face! Looking good!


----------



## DLeeG

Jeff, are you left handed?


----------



## Jeff

DLeeG said:


> Jeff, are you left handed?


 very good, yup you got me.


----------



## DLeeG

Jeff said:


> very good, yup you got me.


Working from right to left gave it awa.


----------



## Blunder

Jeff said:


>


I'm reminded of Hunter.

Looking forward to your progress.


----------



## Jeff




----------



## chanda95

Awesome job! I really admire your work.


----------



## Blunder

It's coming along quite nicely.


----------



## Jeff

chanda95 said:


> Awesome job! I really admire your work.


 thankz chanda, likewise.


----------



## Jeff

Blunder said:


> It's coming along quite nicely.


thx Blunder- this might be my favorite one yet. having fun


----------



## Jeff

Bat Country.


----------



## Blunder

We're going to Vegas.

The cruel bastards will weep..


----------



## chanda95

You are just too good. Wow.


----------



## Jeff

you flatter me chanda


----------



## PencilMeIn

Wow Jeff, simply amazing! I admire your work.


----------



## Jeff

Thanks pencil..likewise my friend.


----------



## Peach

wow, love that, you are very talented looking forward to seeing the rest of the progress
jo


----------

